# Ribbon and Opalescence- A journal



## lottieBendie (Jul 19, 2013)

I decided to start a journal with my two bettas.

I transfered my girl, Opalescence to her new 5 gallon, and got her 2 green silk plants. She is doing okay, but has stress lines running across her body. I guess she just needs a bit of time to adjust to her new home.

My boy, Ribbon, who is 1.5 years old, has been sleeping better than usual. Sometimes at night, he falls asleep mid-swim, and wakes up with a huge yawn (he's so cute). I gave both of them a of morsel of catfish, and a quarter of a pea. I want them to be pudgy, but not obese! 

1. Opal's new home.

2. Opal

3. Ribbon


----------

